# RM pharma



## Sorebuttcheeks (Mar 20, 2017)

Anybody hear of these guys? I'm on week 3 of test tren adrol and dbol not feeling shit!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 20, 2017)

It's gotta be fake shit if you got nothing in 3 weeks.. good dbol and drol u will feel and see size after 1 week. The tren and test if long esters it's just getting going.. I feel gear pretty easy specially strong androgens


----------



## stonetag (Mar 20, 2017)

Hmmmmm, smells like fish in here.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2017)

Well that sucks....


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 20, 2017)

Enjoy your sugar pills. Sorry bub.


----------



## Sorebuttcheeks (Mar 20, 2017)

Right!? I'm ****in pissed!! Well at least I know I'll never do this brand again.. I just put in an order yesterday from a domestic source.. I ordered zphcd test tren anadrol.. should get here in a couple days


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 20, 2017)

Yea I will x2 on the week with the dbol good shit you'll feel / see something pretty quick with it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2017)

Sorebuttcheeks said:


> Right!? I'm ****in pissed!! Well at least I know I'll never do this brand again.. I just put in an order yesterday from a domestic source.. I ordered zphcd test tren anadrol.. should get here in a couple days



Post up all the info you have on where it came from. Email addy names used Labs etc...


----------



## Sorebuttcheeks (Mar 20, 2017)

It got it in person from some dude I know .. I did not order it online


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 21, 2017)

Not that it really makes a difference or not but did it have a sealed cover over the lid ?


----------



## Sorebuttcheeks (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes it did!! Sealed plastic wrapper over the cap and plastic peal off under cap on lid of bottle


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 21, 2017)

I would wait till Yaya posts before tossing the gear.....


----------



## Georgia (Mar 21, 2017)

Bunk is bunk is bunk. Sorry fella


----------

